# Sticky  Official DVD Star Ratings Thread



## Platt

*2007*
Dedicated 1 2 3 4 5 6
Battle Of The Icons 1 2 3
FYF NYC 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
FYF Philly 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
FYF Dayton 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 
FYF Chicago 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
FYF Liverpool 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
FYF Finale 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18
All Star Extravaganza III 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Supercard of Honor II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
This Means War II 1 2 3
Fighting Spirit 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
The Battle Of St Paul 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
Good Times Great Memories 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
Reborn Again 1 2
Respect Is Earned(PPV) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Respect Is Earned(DVD) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
A Fight At The Roxbury 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Domination 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
United We Stand 1 2 3
Driven (PPV) 1 2 3 4 5
Driven (DVD) 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
Live In Tokyo 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Live In Osaka 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Race To The Top Tournament Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Race To The Top Tournament Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
Death Before Dishonor V Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Death Before Dishonor V Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
Caged Rage 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Manhattan Mayhem 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
Motor City Madness 2007 1 2 3 4 5 6
Man Up 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21
Honor Nation 1 2 3 4 5 6
Undeniable 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
Survival Of The Fittest 2007 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Chaos At The Cow Palace 1 2 3 4 5
Glory By Honor VI Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Glory By Honor VI Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Reckless Abandon 1 2 3 4 5
Unscripted III 1 2
Rising Above 1 2 3 4 5
Final Battle 2007 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13

*2008*
Proving Ground 1 2 3 4
Transform 1 2 3 4 5 6
Breakout 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Without Remorse 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Eye Of The Storm 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
6th Anniversary Show 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Double Feature Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Double Feature Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
Take No Prisoners 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
Dragon Gate Challenge II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Supercard Of Honor III 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19
Bedlam In Beantown 1 2 3 4 5 6
Injustice 1 2 3 4 5
Tag Wars 2008 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Return Engagement 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Southern Navigation 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
A New Level 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
Up For Grabs 1 2 3 4 5 6
Respect Is Earned II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
Battle For Supremacy 1 2 3 4 5 
Vendetta II 1 2 3 4 5
Northern Navigation 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
New Horizons 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Fueling The Fire 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Death Before Dishonor VI 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15
Age Of Insanity 1 2 3 4 5 6
Night Of The Butcher II 1 2 3 4
Battle Of The Best 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Tokyo Summit 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Driven 2008 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Glory By Honor VII 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Return Of The 187 1 2 3 4 5 6
Ring Of Homicide II 1 2 3 4
The French Connection 1 2 3 4 5 6
Bound By Hate 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Escalation 1 2 3 4 5
Rising Above 2008 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Wrestling At The Gateway 1 2 3 4 5
Southern Hostility 1 2 3 4 5
All Star Extravaganza IV 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Final Battle 2008 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15

*2009*
Full Circle 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Injustice II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Motor City Madness 2009 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Caged Collision 1 2 3 4 5
Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Proving Ground 2009 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
Eliminating The Competition 1 2 3
Steel City Clash 1 2 3 4 5 6
Stylin' & Profilin' 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Insanity Unleashed 1 2 3 4 5 6
7th Anniversary Show 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
Supercard Of Honor IV 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Take No Prisoners 2009 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Double Feature II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
A Cut Above 1 2 3 4 5 6
The Homecoming II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Never Say Die 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Validation 1 2 3 4 5
Contention 1 2 3 4
Manhattan Mayhem III 1 2 3 4 5
Violent Tendencies 1 2 3 4 5 6
End Of An Age 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Death Before Dishonor VII: Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Death Before Dishonor VII: Night 2 1 2 3 4
Final Countdown Tour: Dayton 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Final Countdown Tour: Chicago 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Final Countdown Tour: Boston 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Clash Of The Contenders 1 2 3 4 5 6
Survival Of The Fittest 2009 1 2 3 4 5
Boiling Point 1 2 3 4
Aries vs Richards 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
The Omega Effect 1 2 3 4 5 6
Reverse The Curse 1 2 3 4
Eye Of The Storm II 1 2 3 4
Final Battle 2009 1 2 3 4 5

*2010*
SoCal Showdown 1 2 3 4 5 6
8th Anniversary Show 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Gold Rush 1 2 3 4
Epic Encounter III 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
From The Ashes 1 2 3 4 5
Phoenix Rising 1 2 3
The Big Bang 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Pick Your Poison 1 2 3 4 5 6
Bitter Friends Stiffer Enemies 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Civil Warfare 1 2 3 4
Supercard Of Honor V 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
Buffalo Stampede 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Death Before Dishonor VIII 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
Bluegrass Brawl 1 2 3 4
Hate: Chapter II 1 2 3
Salvation 1 2 3 4 5 6
Champions' Challenge 1 2 3 4
Tag Wars 2010 1 2 3 4
Fade To Black 1 2 3 4
Glory By Honor IX 1 2 3 4 5
Allied Forces 1 2 3 4 5
Richards vs Daniels 1 2 3 4
Survival Of The Fittest 2010 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Fate Of An Angel II 1 2 3 4 5
Tag Title Classic II 1 2 3 4
Final Battle 2010 1 2 3 4


----------



## Platt

*2011*
Champions vs All Stars 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Only The Strong Survive 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
SoCal Showdown II 1 2 3 4 5
Worlds Greatest 1 2 3 4 5
9th Anniversary 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Defy Or Deny 1 2 3 4 5 6
Manhattan Mayhem IV 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter 2 1 2 3 4
Revolution: USA 1 2 3 4 5
Revolution: Canada 1 2 3 4 5
Supercard Of Honor VI 1 2 3 4 5
Best In The World 2011 1 2 3 4
Tag Team Turmoil 2011 1 2 3 4 5 6
No Escape 1 2 3
Death Before Dishonor IX 1
Gateway To Honor 1 2 3 4
Survival Of The Fittest 2011 1 2 3
Glory By Honor X 1 2
Southern Defiance 1 2 3
Northern Aggression 1 2
Final Battle 2011 1 2 3 4 5 6

*2012*
The Homecoming 2012 1 2 3 4 5
Underground 2012 1 2 3
Rise And Prove 2012 1 2 3
Unity 1 2 3
Border Wars 1 2 3 4 5 6
Rising Above 2012 1 2 3
10th Anniversary 1 2
Showdown In The Sun Night 1 1 2 3 4
Showdown In The Sun Night 2 1 2
Battle Of Richmond 1 2 3
Best In The World 2012 1 2 3
The Nightmare Begins 1 2 3
Live Strong 1 2
Brew City Beatdown 1 2
Boiling Point 2012 1
Caged Hostility 1 2 3 4
Death Before Dishonor X 1 2
Survival Of The Fittest 2012 1
Killer Instinct 1 2 3
Glory By Honor XI 1 2 3
Final Battle 2012: Doomsday 1 2 3 4

*2013*
Defy Or Deny II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Honor Vs Evil 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
The Hunt For Gold 1 2 3 4 5 6
11th Anniversary 1 2 3 4 5 6
War 1 2 3
Supercard Of Honor VII 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Border Wars 2013 1 2
Dragons Reign 1 2 3
Relentless 1 2 3
Honor In The Heart Of Texas 1 2 3
Live & Let Die 1 2 3
Best In The World 2013 1 2 3 4
Reclamation Night 1 1
Reclamation Night 2 1 2 3
All Star Extravaganza V 1
Death Before Dishonor XI 1 2
A New Dawn 1 2 3
Manhattan Mayhem V 1
Road To Greatness Night 1 1 2
Road To Greatness Night 2 1 2
Charm City Challenge 1 2
Glory By Honor XII 1
Golden Dream 1
Final Battle 2013 1

*2014*
State Of Art 1 2
12th Anniversary 1
Raising The Bar Night 1 1
Raising The Bar Night 2 1 2
Supercard Of Honor VIII 1 2
Flyin' High 1 
Global Wars 1
War Of The Worlds 1 2 3
Best In The World 1 2
Aftershock 1
Summer Heat 1 2
Summer Heat Tour Show #2 1
All Star Extravaganza VI 1 2
Champions vs. All-Stars 2014 1 2
Field of Honor 1
Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1 1
Death Before Dishonor XII Night 2 1
Michael Bennett's Bachelor Party 1
Survival Of The Fittest 2014 1
Glory By Honor XIII 1
Final Battle 2014 1

*2015*
13th Anniversary 1 2
Winter Warriors Tour - Dearborn 1
Winter Warriors Tour - Dayton 1
Winter Warriors Tour - Atlanta 1
Conquest Tour - Milwaukee 1
Conquest Tour - Chicago Ridge 1
Conquest Tour - Hopkins 1
Supercard Of Honor IX 1 2 3
Global Wars 2015 1 2 3 4
War Of The Worlds Night 1 1 2 3
War Of The Worlds Night 2 1
Best In The World 2015 1
Death Before Dishonor XIII 1 2 3
Aftershock Tour Hopkins 1
Aftershock Tour Las Vegas 1
Field Of Honor 2015 1
All Star Extravaganza VII 1
Final Battle 2015 1 2 3

*2016*
14th Anniversary 1 2
Conquest Tour Philly 1 2
Global Wars 2016 1 2
Best In The World 2016 1
Death Before Dishonor XIV 1 2 3
Supercard Of Honor X 1
ASE VIII 1 2
Final Battle 2016 1 2

*2017*
Manhattan Mayhem VI 1
15th Anniversary 1 2
Supercard Of Honor XI 1 2 3
War Of The Worlds 2017 NYC 1
Best In The World 2017 1
Death Before Dishonor XV 1

*Best Ofs*
Best Of Austin Aries 'Wrestling Machine' 1
Best of The Briscoe Brothers: Tag Team Excellence 1 2
Straight Edge – The Best of CM Punk in RoH 1
Best Of Punk Vol 1 1
Best of the Rottweilers: Let the Gates of Hell Open 1 2 3
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol 1 1
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol 2 1
Best Of Samoa Joe Vol 3 1
Best Of The Second City Saints 1
Best Of Colt Cabana 1
AJ Styles Vol 1 1
AJ Styles Vol 2 1 2
Homicide 1
Paul London 1
American Wolves 1 2
Bloodstained Honor 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Stars Of Honor 1 2 3
Best In the World 1 2 3
Greatest Rivalries 1
Bloodlust Vol 1 1
Do Or Die II 1
Do Or Die III 1
HDNet Vol 1 1 2 3 4
HDNet Vol 2 1 2 3
HDNet Vol 3 1 2 3 4
HDNet Vol 4 1 2
HDNet Vol 5 1 2
HDNet Vol 6 1
HDNet Vol 7 1
HDNet Vol 8 1 2
HDNet Vol 9 1 2 3
HDNet vol 10 1
Kevin Steen: Ascension To The Top 1 2
Chris Hero: Ring Of Hero 1
Eddie Edwards: Road To The Triple Crown 1
Roderick Strong: Messiah Of The Backbreaker 1
Nigel McGuinness: An ROH Career Retrospective 1
El Generico: Ole! Ole! 1 2
Summer Of Punk 1 2
KENTA: Go 2 Sleep 1 2
Homicide: The Notorious 187 1
Jay Lethal: Lethal Injection 1
Austin Aries: The Evolution Of A-Double 1
Best of Bryan Danielson: The American Dragon 1 2
Kevin Steen: Descent Into Madness 1
Samoa Joe: Total Domination 1
WGTT: The Anthology Volume 1 1
The Briscoe Brothers: The Baddest Tag Team On The Planet 1
The Briscoe Brothers: Since Day One 1 2
The Rise of Genertaion Next 1 2
Danielson vs. McGuinness: The Complete Collection 1
The Kings Of Wrestling: Kings Reign Supreme 1
Davey Richards: The American Wolf 1
Davey Richards: The Hunt For Glory 1
The Women Of Honor 1
From Love To Hate: The Jimmy Jacobs Story 1
AJ Styles: Styles Clash 1
Tyler Black: God’s Last Gift 1 2
Delirious: Masked Insanity 1
Nigel McGuinness: In It To Win It 1
Michael Elgin: Unbreakable 1
The Briscoe Brothers: Sandy Fork Originals 1
Adam Cole: Panama’s Finest 1 2
Adam Cole: The Making Of A Champion 1
Colt Cabana: Chicago’s Favorite Son 1
Roderick Strong: Destiny Fulfilled 1
Claudio Castagnoli: The Swiss Sensation 1
Austin Aries: The Greatest Man That Ever Lived 1
Japan’s Finest 1
ROH Volume 1: The Best of Episodes 1-100 1
Alex Shelley: Made In Detroit 1
Tyler Black: Rise From The Fall 1
Bryan Danielson: The Final Countdown 1 2
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs: A Decade In The Making 1
Bryan Danielson vs The World 1
Creating Excellence 1
Adam Cole BayBay 1


----------



## Platt

*Pro Wrestling Respect* 
Inaugural 1
Delirious vs Ridge 1

*Evolve*
Evolve 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Evolve 2 1 2 3 4
Evolve 3 1 2 3
Evolve 4 1 2 3 4 5 6
Evolve 5 1 2 3 4 5 6
Evolve 6 1 2 3
Evolve 7 1 2 3 4 5
Evolve 8 1 2 3 4
Evolve 9 1 2 3 4
Evolve 10 1 2 3 4 5
Evolve 11 1 2 3 4 5 6
Evolve 12 1 2 3
Evolve 13 1 2 3 4
Evolve 14 1 2
Evolve 15 1 2
Evolve 16 1 2
Evolve 17 1 2 3
Evolve 18 1
Evolve 19 1 2
Evolve 20 1 2 3 4
Evolve 21 1 2 3
Evolve 22 1 2 3 4 5
Evolve 23 1
Evolve 24 1
Evolve 25 1 2 3 4
Evolve 26 1 2 3 4
Evolve 27 1 2 3
Evolve 28 1 2
Evolve 30 1
Evolve 31 1 2
Evolve 32 1 2
Evolve 33 1
Evolve 34 1
Evolve 35 1 2
Evolve 36 1
Evolve 37 1
Evolve 38 1 2
Evolve 39 1
Evolve 40 1
WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising 2015 1
Evolve 41 1
Evolve 42 1
Evolve 43 1 2
Evolve 44 1
Evolve 45 1
Evolve 46 1
Evolve 47 1
Evolve 48 1
Evolve 49 1
Evolve 50 1
Evolve 51 1
Evolve 52 1
Evolve 53 1
Evolve 54 1
Evolve 55 1
Evolve 58 1 2 3
Evolve 59 1
Evolve 76 1
Evolve 77 1
Evolve 78 1
Evolve 79 1 2
Evolve 80 1
Evolve 82 1
Evolve 83 1
WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising 2016 1
Evolve 104 1

*CZW*
An Afternoon Of Main Events 1
Trapped 1 2
Expect The Unexpected 1
Chris Cash Memorial Show - Down With The Sickness 2 1 2
Last Team Standing 1
Fear 1
Night of Infamy 5 1
Cage Of Death VI 1
Cage Of Death VII 1
Cage Of Death 8 1 2 3 4 5 6
New Year, New Opportunities 1
Night of Infamy 4 1 2 3
H8 1 2
Redemption 1 2
Out With The Old, In With The New 1 2
Best of Chris Hero in CZW Volume Three: I Am Iron Man 1
Restore the Order 1 2
Deja Vu 3 1
Tournament Of Death 4 1
Tournament Of Death 6 1 2
Best Of The Best 6 1
Best Of The Best 7 1 2 3 4
Dishonorable Conduct 1 2
Down With The Sickness 1
TOD: FF 1
High Stakes 2 1
High Stakes 4
Cage Of Death 9 1 2
New Years Resolutions 1
9 F'N Years 1 2
Best Of 2007 1
Cage Of Death 5 1 2 3 4 5
Lights, Camera, CZW 2008 1 2
Stretched in Smyrna 1
Climbing the Ladder 1
TOD 7 1 2
No Pun Intended 1
Best Of The Best 5 1 2
Down With The Sickness 4Eva 1 2 3
Decision 08 1
Winner Takes All 1
Best Of The Best 8 1
Night Of Infamy 7 1 2
When 2 Worlds Collide 1
Chri$ Ca$h Memorial 2008 1
Cage Of Death 10 1 2 3 4
Open Book 1 2 3 4
X 1 2 3 4 5
Total Havoc 1 2 3
Pyramid of Hell 1
Apocalypse 1
Cage of Death IX 1
Deja Vu 4 1 
Eye For An Eye 1 2
Blood Pressure Rising 1 2
TOD 8 1 2
Best Of The Best 9 1 2
Starting Point 1 2
Tangled Web II 1 2
Down With The Sickness 4-Ever 2009 1
Severed Ties 1 2 3
Night Of Infamy 8 1 2
Swinging For The Fences 1
Fist Fight 1
Lines In The Sand 1 2
Home Sweet Home 1
Southern Violence 1 2
TOD 9 1 2
Tangled Web III 1 2
Down With The Sickness 2010 1 2 3
Home Sweet Home 1
It’s Always Bloody In Philadelphia 1 2
Live In Germany 1
Deja Vu 5 1 2
Night Of Infamy 9: Betrayal 1 2
Tournament Of Death vs Gorefest 1
Cage Of Death XII 1 2 3 4
From Small Beginnings Comes Great Things 1 2
Twelve 1 2
Status Update: Fantastic! 1 2
Best Of The Best X 1 2 3
International Incident 1 2
Point Of No Return 1
Proving Grounds 1 2
Prelude To Violence 1 2 3
Tournament Of Death X 1 2 3
New Heights 1
Tangled Web 4 1 2
Down With The Sickness 2011 1 2
Deja Vu 6 1 2 3
Night Of Infamy X Ultimatum 1 2
War At Station 44 1
An Excellent Adventure 1 2
Deja Vu 2 1
Super Saturday 1 2
13th Anniversary Show 1 2
No Excuses 1
Cage Of Death 4 1
Best Of The Best 11 1 2
Best Of The Best 1 1
Cerebral 1 2
Indie Summit 2011 1 2
Aerial Assault 1 2
Proving Grounds 1 2 3
New Heights 1 2
Tournament Of Death Rewind 1 2
CZW - Fight Club: Pro - Project Mayhem 1
CZW/wXw/Big Japan - 18+ Underground - Triangle of UltraViolence 1
Cage Of Death 13 1
TOD 11 1 2 3 4
Cinco De Mayo 1 2 3
Prelude To Violence 2012 1
Down With The Sickness 2012 1
Redemption 1 2 3 4
Cerebral 2012 1 2
Tangled Web 5 1
TOD Europe 1
Night Of Infamy 11 1
Night Of Infamy 12 1
Cage Of Death 14 1 2 
Enter The Combat Zone 3 1
Wanted 1 2 3
Ascension 1
CZW At Wrestlecon 1 2
Best Of The Best 12 1 2 3
14th Anniversary 1 2
Proving Grounds 2013 1
TOD 12 1
Tangled Web 6 2
Deja Vu 7 1
New Heights 1
Tangled Web 6 1
Cerebral 1
Down With The Sickness 2013 1
Fan Appreciation Show 1
11th Anniversary Show 1
Walking On Pins & Needles 1
Cage of Death XV 1
To Infinity 1
Proving Ground 2014 1
World Triangle League Night 1 1
World Triangle League Night 2 1
World Triangle League Night 3 1
World Triangle League Night 4 1
Prelude To Violence 2014 1
TOD 13 1
New Heights 2014 1
Heat 1
Down with the Sickness 2014 1
Deja Vu 2014 1
Tangled Webs 7 1
Cage Of Death XVI 1
TOD 14 1
Proving Grounds 2015 1
TOD 15 1
Down With The Sickness 2016 1


----------



## Platt

*Chikara*
Cibernetico Forever 1 2 3
From Hero To Zero (and Castagnoli) 1 2 3
Brick 1 2 3 
Talent Borrows, Genius Steals 1 2 3 4
The Crushing Weight of Mainstream Ignorance 1 2 3 4 5
King Of Trios Night 1 1 2
King Of Trios Night 2 1 2 3 4
King Of Trios Night 3 1 2 3 4
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 1 1 2
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 2 1
Tag World Grand Prix 2006 Night 3 1 2
Best Imitation of Myself 1 2
Time Will Prove Everything 1 2 3
Rey de Voladores 1 2 3
Negative Balance 1
Aniversario? 1 2 3 4 5
Aniversario! 1 2 3
Young Lions Cup V Night 1 1
Young Lions Cup V Night 2 1
Young Lions Cup V Night 3 1 2 3 4 5
Showdown In Crisisland 1 2
Maximum Overdraft 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
International Invaders Stage One 1 2 3 4 5
International Invaders Stage Two 1 2 3 4
Return of The Son of The International Invasion of International Invaders '06 Stage Two 1 
Running In The Red 1
Cibernetico & Robin 1 2 3 4
Bruised 1 2 3 4 5
New Star Navigation 1 2 3
The Battle Of Who Could Care Less 1 2 3
Best Of Chikara (2007) 1 2 3
Sordid Perils Of Everyday Existence 1 2 3 4
Chapter 11 1 2 3
Once In A Lifetime 1
Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One 1 2 3
Stephen Colbert > Bill O'Reilly 1
King of Trios 2008 Night 1 1 2 3 4
King of Trios 2008 Night 2 1 2 3 4
King of Trios 2008 Night 3 1 2 3 4
Deuces Wild 1 2
Cafe Culture 1 2
Passion & Persistence 1 2
AniversarioCT 1
AniversarioMA 1
YLC VI Night 1 1
YLC VI Night 2 1
YLC VI Night 3 1
Grit & Glory 1 2
Tragedy & Triumph 1
All That Glitters 1
Vanity & Violence 1
Global Gauntlet Night 1 1
Face With A View 1
Revelation X 1
If The Airplane Is Snowed In, Put Your Bloody Skis On And Get Going! 1
Motive, Means, Opportunity 1 2
King Of Trios 09 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5
King Of Trios 09 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6
King Of Trios 09 Night 3 1 2 3 4 5 6
Aniversario Yang 1 2
Behind The 8 Ball 1 2 3 4 5
The Bobliographon 1 2 3
Tag World Grand Prix 08 1
Hiding In Plain Sight 1 2
Throwing Life's Instructions Away 1
Three-Fisted Tales 1
A Touch Of Class 1 2 3
The Mint Condition 1 2 3
A World of Comforting Illusions 1 2 3
Best Of 2009 1 2
King Of Trios 2010 Night 1 1 2 3
King Of Trios 2010 Night 2 1 2 3 
King Of Trios 2010 Night 3 1
Wit, Verve and a Bit o'Nerve 1
Aniversario Elf 1 2
Aniversario Zehn 1 2
Dead Men Don't Laugh 1
We Must Eat Michigan’s Brain 1 2
Fades Scars & Lines 1 2
Chikarasaurus Rex: King of Show 1 2 3 4 5
Young Lions Cup VIII 1 2 3 4
Eye To Eye 1 2
Through Savage Progression Cuts The Jungle Line 1 2
The Dark Cibernetico 1
Terror In The Neighborhood 1
Scornucopia 1 
The Germans 1 2
Reality Is Relative 1 2
The Dark Ciberknetico 1
Terror In The Neighborhood 1
Chaos In The Sea Of Lost Souls 1 2
Scornucopia 1
Creatures From The Tar Swamp 1 2 3 4
Operation: Big Freeze 1 2
Best Of 2010 1 2 3
King Of Trios 2011 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
King Of Trios 2011 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
King Of Trios 2011 Night 3 1 2 3 4
The Renaissance Dawns 1
Retribution Rumble of Revenge and Rebellion to Remember 1
Engulfed In A Fever Of Spite 1 2 3
Global Gauntlet Night 1 1 
Global Gauntlet Night 2 1
The Case Of The Bulletproof Waldo 1 2
Caught In A Cauldron Of Hate 1
Clutch Of Doom 1
A Demon In His Pocket 1 2 3
The Evil That Lies Within Part 4 1
Chikarasaurus Rex King Of Sequel - Night 1 1 2 3 4
Chikarasaurus Rex King Of Sequel - Night 2 1 2 3
Martyr Yourself To Caution 1 2
Aniversario & His Amazing Friends 1 2
Aniversario The Legendary Super Powers Show 1
The Evil That Lines Within Part 4 1
High Noon 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Young Lions Cup IX 1 2
Klunk In Love 1 2
Maiden Flight Of The Great Condor 1 2 3
Small But Mighty 1 2
Odyssey Of The Twelfth Talisman 1
The Thirteenth Hat 1 2 3 4
Green Ice 1 2 3 4
The Cibernetico Cometh 1
Caught in the Spider's Den 1 2 3
Cibernetico The Animated Series 1
It's How You Play the Game 1 2 3 4
Hot Off The Griddle 1 2 3 4
I'll Be A Mummys Uncle 1 2 3
Joshimania Night 1 1
Joshimania Night 2 1
Joshimania Night 3 1
The Ogg and I 1 2
Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur 1 2 3 4
The Contaminated Cowl 1 2
A Death Worse Than Fate 1 2 3
Aniversario: A Horse of Another Color 1 2
Give 'Em The Axe 2012 1 2
The Great Escape 2012 1 2
The Foggiest Notion 1
Smack In The Middle 1
Shoot A Crooked Arrow 2012 1 2
The Ring Of Wax 1 2
A Benefit For Baseballtown 1 2
King Of Trios 2012 Night 1 1 2 3 4
King Of Trios 2012 Night 2 1 2 3 4
King Of Trios 2012 Night 3 1 2 3 4
The Zodiac Crimes 1 2
Hors D'Ouerves & Dynamite 1
Under The Hood 1
The Cibernetico Rises 1 2 3
Deep Freeze 1
Zelda The Great 1
A Piece Of The Action 1
All The Agents & Superhuman Crew 1 2 3 4 5
While The Dawn Is Breaking 1 2 3 4 5
Just Shadows In The Fog 1 2 3 4
Watchmaker 1 2 3
The Shoulder Of Pallas 1 2 3 4 5
Best Of 2007 1
Battle Not With Monsters 1 2 3
The Ghost of You Clings 1
Aniversario: Never Compromise 1 2 3
You Only Live Twice 1
Quantum Of Solace 1
Diamonds Are Forever 1
Goldfinger 1 2
The Living Daylights 1 2
The World Is Not Enough 1 2
Permis de Tuer 1
Vivre et Laisser Mourir 1
King Of Trios 2015 1

*FIP*
Dangerous Intentions 1 2 3
Heatstroke 05 Night 1 1
Heatstroke 05 Night 2 1
Strong vs Evans 1 2
Declarations: Best of CM Punk vol. 1 1 1
Declarations: Best Of CM Punk vol. 1 (BVE Version) 1
Violence is the Answer 1 2 3
Big Year One Bash: Night One 1
Impact of Honor 1 2 3
FIP Emergence Night 1 1
Southern Justice 1 2
All or Nothing 1
Fallout 2006 1
Cage of Pain 1 2
Evening The Odds 2006 1
Florida Rumble 06 1
Chasing The Dragon 1 2
Bring The Pain 1 2 3
Payback 1 2 3
New Years Classic 07 1 2
Unfinished Business 2007 1 2 3 4
Dangerous Intentions 2007 1 2
In Full Force 2007 1 2 3 4
International Impact Phase 1 1 2 3 4
International Impact Phase 2 1 2 3
Sold Out 1
Battle Of The Belts 1 2 3 4 5 6
Stronger Than Ever 1 2 3
Hot Summer Nights Night 1 1 2
Hot Summer Nights Night 2 1
Heatstroke 2007 Night 1 1
Heatstroke 2007 Night 2 1
Redefined 1 2 3 4 5 6
Cage Of Pain II 1
3rd Anniversary 1 2
Unstoppable 2007 1 2
Dangerous Intentions 2008 1 2 3
Unfinished Business 2008 1
Heatstroke 08 1 2
Evening The Odds 2005 1 2
Attack Of The Masked Flippers 1 2
Melbourne Meltdown 1 2
Unstoppable 08 1
Fallout 08 1
Melbourne Meltdown II 1
In Full Force 1
X Factor 1
Evening The Odds 2007 1
Best of CM Punk Vol. 2: Rise of The New Dawn 1


----------



## Platt

*PWG*
The Many Adventures of El Generico 1 2
Super Dragon Destruction 1
Debut Show 1 2 3 4
Pimpin In High Places 1
Jason Takes PWG 1
Reason For The Season 1
Tango & Cash Invitational 1
Card Subject To Change 2 1 2 3
Crazy Mania All-Star Weekend Night Two 1 2
BOLA 06 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
Hollywood Globetrotters 1 2
BOLA 2005 1 2
BOLA 2005 Night 1 1 2 3
BOLA 2006 1 2 3 4
BOLA 2006 Night 2 1 2
BOLA 2006 Night 3 1 2
Beyond the Thunderdome 1 2
(Please Don't Call It) The O.C. 1 2
Enchantment Under the Sea 1 2 3 4
European Vacation: Germany 1 
European Vacation: England 1 2
Card Subject to Change 1 2 3
Self Titled 1 2 3 4
Horror Business 1 2 3 4
All Star Weekend: Night 1 1 2 3
All Star Weekend IV Night One 1 2 3 4
All Star Weekend IV Night Two 1 2 3 4
2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night One 1 2
2nd Annual Bicentennial Birthday Extravaganza Night Two 1 
All-Star Weekend III Night Two 1
Cruisin For A Bruisin 1 2 3 4
Zombies Shouldn't Run 1 2
All Nude Revue 1 2 3 4
Musical 1
Kee_ The _ee Out of Our _ool 1 2
88 Miles Per Hour 1
Astonishing X-Mas 1 2 3 4
Album Of The Year 1 2 3 4 5 6
All Star Weekend V Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14
All Star Weekend V Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
70/30 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Based On A True Story 1 2 3 4 5 6
Guitarmageddon II: Armoryageddon 1 2 3 4
Guitarmageddon 1 2 3
Holy Diver Down 1 2 3 4 5
Bad Ass Mother 3000 Night One 1 2 3
Bad Ass Mother 3000 Night Two 1 
Fear Of A Black Planet 1
From Parts Well Known 1 2
Passive Hostility 1
Use Your Illusion III 1
Use Your Illusion IV 1 2
The Next Show 1 2
Smells Like Steen Spirit 1 2 3
Chanukah Chaos (The C’s Are Silent) 1 2
Threemedous 1 2
Holy Diver Down 1
DDT4 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5
DDT4 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6
DDT4 2008 Night 1 1
DDT4 2008 Night 2 1
Are You Adequately Prepared To Rock?! 1 2
Roger Dorn Night 1 2 3 4 5
After School Special 1 2 3 4
Uncanny X-Mas 1 2 3 4
Giant Sized Annual #4 1 2 3 4 5 6
BOLA 07 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
BOLA 07 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6
BOLA 07 Night 3 1 2 3 4 5
Schadenfreude 1 2 3
European Vacation II: England 1 2
European Vacation II: Germany 1 2 3
European Vacation II: France 1 2 3
All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
All Star Weekend 6 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
The High Cost Of Doing Business 1 2 3 4
Pearl Habra 1 2 3 4 5
Reason For The Season 1
Scared Straight 1 2 3
iDia de los Dangerous! 1
Best of Chris Bosh: Lioncock 1
Dio De Los Dangerous 1 2
Scared Straight 1
1.21 Gigawatts 1 2 3
It's A Gift...And A Curse 1 2
PWG Sells Out 1 2 3 4 5 6
DDT 4 08 Night 1 1
DDT 4 08 Night 2 1
It's It (What Is It?) 1 2
5th Anniversary 1
All Star Weekend 7 Night 1 1 2 3 4
All Star Weekend 7 Night 2 1 2 3 4
Life During Worktime 1
BOLA 08 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
The Gentle Art Of Making Enemies 1 2 3 4 5 6
Express Written Consent 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Ninety Nine 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
100 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
DDT4 2009 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Secret Of Guerilla Island 1 2
Threemendous II 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Speed Of Sound 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Guerre Sans Frontières 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
Against The Grain 1 2 3 4 5
Sells Out Volume 2 1 2 3
BOLA 09 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5
BOLA 09 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6
Kurt RusselMania 1 2 3 4
As The Worm Turns 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12
Titannica 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
DDT4 2010 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
Dio! 1 2 3 4 5 6
Seven 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
BOLA 2010 1 2 3 4 5
The Curse Of Guerrilla Island 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
A Loving Tribute To Poison 1 2 3 4 5
Kurt Russellreunion 2: The Reunioning 1 2 3 4
DDT4 2011 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Card Subject To Change III 1 2 3 4
All Star Weekend 8 Night 1 1







3 4 5 6 7 8
All Star Weekend 8 Night 2 1







3 4 5 6 7
Eight 1 2 3 4
BOLA 2011 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
The Perils of Rock n' Roll Decadence 1 2
Steen Wolf 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Fear 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Kurt Russelreunion III 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
World's Finest 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
DDT4 2012 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Death To All But Metal 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Threemendous III 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
BOLA 2012 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
BOLA 2012 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
Failure To Communicate 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
An Inch Longer Than Average 1
Mystery Vortex 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13
DDT4 2013 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
ASW 9 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16
ASW 9 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Is Your Body Ready 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11
TEN 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
BOLA 2013 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5
BOLA 2013 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
Matt Rushmore 1 2 3 4 5 6
ASW X Night 1 1 2 3 4 5
ASW X Night 2 1 2 3 4
DDT4 2014 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Mystery Vortex II 1 2 3 4 5 6
Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll 1 2 3 4 5
Eleven 1 2 3
BOLA 2014 Night 1 1 2 3 4 5 6
BOLA 2014 Night 2 1 2 3 4 5
BOLA 2014 Night 3 1 2 3
Untitled II 1 2 3 4 5 6
Black Cole Sun 1 2 3 4
From Out Of Nowhere 1 2 3 4 5 6
Don't Sweat The Technique 1 2 3 4 5 6
DDT4 2015 1 2 3 4
Mystery Vortex III 1 2 3
Threemendous IV 1 2
BOLA 2015 1 2 3
ASW XI 1 2 3 4
Lemmy 1 2
Bowie 1 2
ASW XII 1 2 3
Prince 1
Thirteen 1
BOLA 2016 1
Mystery Vortex IV 1
Only Kings Understand Each Other 1 2 3
Game Over Man 1 2
Nice Boys Don't Play Rock N Roll 1 2
Head Like A Cole 1 2
Man On A Silver Mountain 1
Pushin Forward Back 1
BOLA 2018 1


----------



## Platt

*Dragon Gate USA*
Independent Tour De Force Volume 1 1 2
Live In LA 1
Open The Historic Gate 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
Untouchable 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
Freedom Fight 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
Fearless 1 2 3 4 5
Uprising 1 2 3
Open The Ultimate Gate 1 2 3 4 5
Mercury Rising 1 2 3
Open The Northern Gate 1 2
Enter The Dragon 1 2 3 4 5
Untouchable 2010 1 2 3
Bushido: Code Of The Warrior 1 2 3 4
United: NYC 1 2 3
United: Philly 1 2 3
Way Of The Ronin 1 2
United We Stand 1 2 3
Mercury Rising 2011 1 2 3 4 5
Freedom Fight 2010 1 2
Open The Southern Gate 1 2 3
Fearless 2011 1 2 3 4 5
Enter The Dragon 2011 1 2 3 4
Revolt 1 2 3 4 5
Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011 1 2 3 4 5
Freedom Fight 2011 1 2 3 4
Chasing The Dragon 1 2 3
Untouchable 2011 1 2 3
Open The Ultimate Gate 2011 1
Uprising 2011 1 2 3 4
Way Of The Ronin 2011 1
Open The Golden Gate 1 2 3 4 5
Open The Ultimate Gate 2012 1 2 3 4 5
Mercury Rising 2012 1 2 3
Untouchable 2012 1 2 3 4
Enter The Dragon 2012 1 2 3
Heat 1 2 3 4 5
Fearless 2012 1 2 3
Uprising 2012 1 2 3 4
Freedom Fight 2012 1 2
Revolt 2013 1 2 3
Heat 2013 1 2 3
Open The Golden Gate 2013 1 2
Open The Ultimate Gate 2013 1 2 3 4 5
Mercury Rising 2013 1 2 3 4 5 6
Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2013 1 2
Fearless 2013 1
Enter the Dragon 2013: Fourth Anniversary 1 2
Freedom Fight 2013 1
Revolt! 2014 1 2
Way Of The Ronin 2014 1 2
Open The Ultimate Gate 2014 1


*Dragon Gate Europe*
UK Invasion 1
Open The Spanish Gate 1 2
Open The German Gate 1 2 3
Open The German Gate 2010 1 2
UK Invasion 2 1
UK Invasion 3 1 2 3 4
Shingo vs Yokosuka 3 1 2 3
DG vs UK 1 2

*Shine*
Shine 1 1
Shine 2 1
Shine 3 1
Shine 4 1
Shine 5 1 2
Shine 7 1
Shine 8 1
Shine 9 1
Shine 10 1

*Shimmer*
Vol 1 1
Vol 2 1
Vol 3 1
Vol 4 1
Vol 5 1
Vol 8 1 2
Vol 12 1
Vol 14 1
Vol 16 1
Vol 17 1
Vol 18 1
Vol 20 1
Vol 21 1
Vol 23 1 2
Vol 24 1 2
Vol 25 1
Vol 26 1 2
Vol 27 1 2
Vol 28 1 2 3 4
Vol 29 1 2
Vol 30 1
Vol 31 1 2
Vol 32 1 2
Vol 33 1 2
Vol 34 1
Vol 35 1 2
Vol 36 1
Vol 37 1 2
Vol 38 1 2
Vol 39 1 2
Vol 40 1
Vol 41 1
Vol 42 1
Vol 43 1
Vol 44 1
Vol 45 1
Vol 46 1
Vol 47 1
Vol 48 1
Vol 49 1
Vol 50 1
Vol 52 1
Vol 53 1 2


----------



## Platt

*IWA:MS*
One More Time 1 2
February Fury 2007 1 2
Simply The Best 7 1
Scorpio Rising 1
Lethal Lottery 2006 1
Gory Days 2 1
Ted Petty Invitational 2006 Night 1 1 2 3 4
Ted Petty Invitational 2006 Night 2 1 2 3 4
10th Anniversary Show Night 1 1
10th Anniversary Show Night 2 1
10th Anniversary Night 3 1
Ted Petty Invitational 2004 1
Simply the Best 6 1
Queen of the Death Matches 1 2 3
Double Death Tag Team Tournament 1 2
We're No Joke 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
2006 Revolution Strong Style Tournament 1 2
Extreme Heaven 2006 1
A Blue Summer’s Night Strut Comedy 1
Necro/Joe II 1 2
Edge of Insanity 1
Christmas Carnage 2006 1
Christmas Carnage 2005 1 2
Big Ass Christmas Bash 2006 1
TPI 2004 Night 1 1 2
TPI 2004 Night 2 1 2 3
Hurt 2007 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
No Blood, No Guts, No Glory 2002 1
House of Hardcore 2 Year Anniversary Show 1
IWA: MS - Matter of Pride 2005 1 2 3
Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2003 1
Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2004 1
Revolution Strong Style Tournament 2005 1
Winter Wars 2007 1
Payback, Pain & Agony 2007 1
March Massacre 2007 1
2003 King of the Death Matches Night 1 & 2 1
2003 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1 & 2 1
2002 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1 & 2 1 2
Simply The Best 6 1
It's Gotta Be The Shoes 1
April Bloodshowers 2007 1
Eyes Wide Open 1
Barbed Wire, Bombs & Blood 1
Rule The School 1
A Butcher Loose In Highland 1
Sunday Bloody Sunday 1
April Bloodshowers: The Final Chapter 1 2
"Prelude to Death" -- May 11, 2007 1
Ultra Styles Clash Weekend - Night 1 1
Ultra Styles Clash Weekend - Night 2 1
"Phenominal Invasion 2" - May 12, 2007 1 2
Simply The Best VII 1
Spirit of '76 1 2
Hardcore Hell & Back 2001 1
Prelude To Death 1
Dedication 1
There Goes The Neighborhood 1
Candido Cup 1 2 3 4
No Retreat no Surrender 1
King Of The Death Matches 2006 1
Phenominal Invasion 1 2
Summer Scorcher 1 2
King Of The Deathmatches 2007 1
Point Proven 1 2 3 4
Gory Days 3 1 2
Bad Blood Rising 1 2
Winner Takes All 1
Extreme Heaven 2007 1
Hardcore Hell & Back 2007 1
2007 Ted Petty Invitational Night 1 1 2 3
2007 Ted Petty Invitational Night 2 1 2 3
Double Death 2007 1 2
Queen Of The Deathmatch 2007 1
500th Show 1
House Of Hardcore 1
A Rotten Farewell 1
April Bloodshowers 2008 1 2
TPI 05 1 2
Sweet Science 16 2000 1
Sweet Science 16 2001 1
KOTDM 09 1
April Bloodshowers 09 1
Turn Back The Clock 1
No Retreat No Surrender 2009 1
Truth, Justice & The IWA Way 1
TPI 08 1
The Night The Lights Went Out In Bellevue 1
King Of The Crimson Mask 2 1
Spring Heat 2010 1
A Taste Of Hardcore Sweetness 1
Prince Of The Deathmatches 2010 1
When Hero Met Punk 1
KOTDM 2010 1 2
A Taste of Hardcore Sweetness 1
No Guts, No Glory 2005 1
KOTDM 2011 1 2
Wrestling With A Hart 1
Something To Prove 1
November Pain 1 2
St. Patrick Loves A Good Fight 1
Best Of The Ted Petty Invitational 2002-2004 1
Out With The Old In With The New 2016 1

*IWA: DS*
IWA-DS Carnage Cup 2006 1 2
IWA-DS South of the Border 1
Carnage Cup 08 1
2 Xtreme Warfare 1
Carnage Cup 09 1
Carnage Cup 2012 1

*IWA:EC*
IWA East Coast: Masters of Pain 2006 1 2
Zero G Crown 1
Need To Bleed 1
Stiff Competition 1
Need To Bleed 2008 1
Masters Of Pain 2008 1&1 2 3
Masters Of Pain 2009 1
Battle Of The Butchers 1
Stiff Competition 2 1
Need To Bleed 2005 1
Happy Hour Hatred 1
Extreme Dreams 1
Vote Or Die 1
Masters Of Pain 2012 1 2
Big Ass Christmas Bash 2013 1

*IWA:Texas/ACW*
Lone Star Classic 2007 1 1
Lone Star Classic 2008 1
The Realization of Mortality 1
Distrust, Dismay & Anti-Social Behavior 1
A Psychotic Break 1
Best Of 2007 Volume 1 1
Delusions Of Our Childish Days 1
Guilty By Association 6 1

*JAPW*
Caged Fury I 1 2
Haas of Pain 1 2
JAPW Ultimate Rumble: 1 
Spring Massacre 1
10th Anniversary Show 1
12th Anniversary Show 1
Revolution 1
Notorious Thunder 1
13th Anniversary Show: Night 1 1 2
13th Anniversary Show: Night 2 1 2
Caged Destiny 1
Holy Ouch 2 1
European Homicide 1
Wildcard 5 1
Wildcard 6 1
ROH/JAPW - Collision Course 1
The 14th Anniversary Show 1
Jersey City Rumble 1
Unfinished Business 1
Basebrawl 09 1

*PWX*
PWX Lighting the Fuse 1 2 3
Holiday Havoc 1
What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger II 1

*ECWA*
super 8 2001 1
Super 8 2006 1 2 3
Super 8 2011 1
Super 8 2012 1


----------



## Platt

*AAW*
Windy City Classic II 1
Rise Of The Machine Guns 1
Windy City Classic 5 1
Scott County Showdown 1
Epic 1
An Apetite For Destruction 1
Bound By Hate 1
Scars And Stripes 1
Defining Moment: Fade To Black 1
Massacre on 26th Street 2010 1 2
Best Of 2010 1 2
Windy City Classic 6 1
Path Of Redemption 2011 1 2
Best Of 2009 1
Windy City Classic III 1
Scars & Stripes 2011 1 2
Epic 1
Defining Moment 2011 1 2
7th Anniversary Show 1
War is Coming 1 2
Windy City Classic VII 1 
They Live 1
Chaos Theory 2012 1
Path Of Redemption 2012 1
Epic 2012 1 2
Point Of No Return 1 2
Day Of Defiance 2011 1
Day Of Defiance 2012 1 2
A Reign Of Violence 2011 1
Bound By Hate 2012 1 2 3
Scars & Stripes 2012 1
Point Of No Return 2012 1
Fan 2012 Night 1 1
Reign of Violence 2012 1
Defining Moment 2012 1 2 3
War Is Coming 2012 1 2
Windy City Classic VIII 1
One Twisted Christmas 2012 1
Chaos Theory 2013 1
Durty Deeds 1 2 3
Point Of No Return 2013 1
Path of Redemption 2013 1 2 3 4
One Twisted Christmas 1 2
The Chaos Theory 2013 1
Day of Defiance 2013 1
Epic 2013 1
Point Of No Return 2013 1
Take No Prisoners 2013 1
Bound By Hate 2013 1
Scars and Stripes 2013 1
Reign Of Violence 2013 1
Defining Moments 2013 1
Chaos Theory 2014 1 2
Day Of Defiance 2014 1 2
Epic: The 11th Anniversary Show 1
Windy City Classic XI 1
AAW Homecoming 1 
Take No Prisoners 2016 1

*AIW*
Absolution V 1 2
Youth Gone Wild 1
The World Is Not Enough 1
Hell On Earth 6 1
Nightmare Before X-Mas 4 1
Battle Bowl 2011 1 2
TPI 2011 1 2
Who’s NXT - The Best of Tyrone Evans/Michael Tarver 1
Absolution 6 1
The Road To Absolution 1
Extreme Is Dead 1
Girls Night Out 3 1
Hell On Earth 7 1 2
Girls Night Out 4 1
Tomorrow Never Dies 1
They Live 1
Straight Outta Compton 1 2
Girls Night Out 6 1 2
Absolution VI 1
Gauntlet For The Gold 7 1
The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2012 1 2
Absolution VII 1 2 3
Point Break 1
Hell On Earth 8 1 2
The End Of The World 1 2
Gauntlet For The Gold 8 1 2
Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangster 1 2 3
The JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013 Night 1 1 2 3
Absolution 8 1 2
Conspiracy Theory 1
Gleaming The Cube 1
Double Dare 2013 1 2
Girls Night Out 9 1
Nuthin' But A "G" Thang 1
Hell On Earth 9 1
Dead Presidents 1 
TGIF 1
Gauntlet For The Gold 9 1
Gauntlet For The Gold IX 1
Gauntlet For The Gold 12 1
Absolution 12 1
Hell On Earth 13 1

*SMV Best On The Indys*
Eddie Kingston 1 2
Lightning Strikes - The Mike Quackenbush Story Vol. 2 1
97-2000 1
Jimmy Jacobs 1
Sami Callihan 1
Skayde in the US Volume One 1
The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume One 1
The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume Two 1
The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume Three 1
The Best of Lightning Mike Quackenbush Volume Four 1
The Ultraviolent Icon: The Zandig Story Volume 3 1
Stories From The Streets - The Jon Moxley Story 1 2
Notorious Scumbag - The Devon Moore Story 1
The Cambodian Axe Murderer - The Joker Story 1
From A Psycho Shooter To The Golden Boy: The Drake Younger Story Vol 2 1
Queen Of Wrestling - The Sara Del Rey Story 1 2
American Danger Man - The Mad Man Pondo Story 1
Strangeways, Here We Come: The UltraMantis Black Adventure 1
So You Think You Can Fly? - The AR Fox Story 1
The Panama City Playboy - The Adam Cole Story 1
Best On The Indies: The Big Rig - The Brodie Lee Story 1


----------



## Platt

*IPW:UK/Revolution Pro*
IPW:UK - No Escape 2011 1
IPW:UK Brawl At The Hall 6 1 2
IPW:UK The Six Year Anniversary Show 1 2
IPW:UK No Escape 2012 1
IPW:UK Revolution 2012 1
IPW:UK Extreme Measures 2012 1
RPW Summer Sizzler 2012 (IPW:UK) 1
RPW Summer Sizzler 2014 1
RPW High Stakes 2015 1 2
RPW Summer Sizzler 2015 1 2
RPW Uprising 2015 1 2
RPW Global Wars 2015 1
RPW High Stakes 2016 1 2
RPW When Thunder Strikes 1
RPW High Stakes 2017 1
RPW Epic Encounter 2017 1

*PCW*
PCW A New Beginning 1
PCW Road To Glory 1
PCW Festive Fury 2011 1 
PCW Blood, Sweat & Beers 1
PCW Guild Wars 1
PCW Festive Fury 2012 1 2
PCW vs ROH Supershow of Honor Night 1 1

*PWS*
PWS Majestic Mayhem 1
PWS Vendetta 1
PWS Spring Break Showdown 1
PWS Supercard 2012 1
PWS Five Year Anniversary Weekend 1 2
PWS - WrestleReunion VI 1 2 3

*2CW*
2CW Highway To Hell 1
2CW Gas Into Fire 1
2CW 11th Hour 1
2CW Adrenaline 1
2CW #50 1
2CW Live and Let Die 1

*1PW*
1PW Invincible 1
All Or Nothing Night One 1
Know Your Enemy 2007 Night 2 1

*MXPW*
MXPW - Lords of the Ring 1

*Pro Wrestling IRON*
International Challenge Vol 1 1

*WSU*
WSU Battle for the Belt 1
WSU &#8 211; Ultimate Impact Phase 1 1
Queen & King 2013 1 2 3

*WXW*
wXw: The World Lightweight Tourney-16/9/06 1
16 Carat Gold 2007 - Day 1 1 2 3
16 Carat Gold 2007 - Day 2 1 2
16 Carat Gold 2007 - Day 3 1 2
16 Carat Gold 2008 1 2 3 4
European Navigation Dead End VIII Day 2 &#8 211; wXw vs. NOAH 1
Back To The Roots VII 1
wXw/Westside Dojo Saturday Wrestling III 1
18+ Reloaded 1
True Colors 08 1
Fight Club 2007 Night 1 1
7th Anniversary 1
16 Carat Gold 2009 1 2
Deed End IX Alpha 1
Dead End IX Beta 1 
Broken Rulz IX 1
Fight Club 2008 1
Saturday Wrestling 5 & 6 1
The Vision 1
16 Carat Gold 2010 1 2 3 4
The Best of Matt Sydal in Europe 1
The Challenge 1
Dead End X 1
18+ Underground: Chapter 3 1
Broken Rulz X 1
HATE&#8 217;s Fucking Birthday Party 1
The Best of Mike Quackenbush Volume 1 1
The Best of Chris Hero Volume 1 1
The Best of Chris Hero Volume 2 1
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2011 Day 1 1 2
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2011 Day 2 1 2
16 Carat Gold Tournament 2011 Day 3 1 2 3
Kreuzzug ZXI - Philadelphia 1 2 3
Kreuzzug ZXI - Union City 1 2 3
10th Anniversary Show 1 2
Ambition 1 1
Genesis In Germany 1
Back 2 The Roots X 1
Ambition 2 1
16 Carat Gold 2012 1 2 3 4
11th Anniversary 1 2
Dead End XI 1
Surprise 1
Fight Club 2011 1
Back 2 The Roots XI 1
Dead End XII 1
18+ Underground Chapter 4 1
Mannheim Mayhem 2012 1
Fan 2012 Night 1 1 2
Fan 2012 Night 2 1 2
Live In Hamburg 1
Fight Club 2012 1 2
16 Carat Gold 2013 1 2
The Vision 1
Fans Appreciation Weekend 2012 1
The American Dragon: Bryan Danielson 1
Ambition VII 1
Ambition 8 1
Ambition 9 1

*FSM*
FSM: Chapter 1 1
FSM: Chapter 2 1 2 3

*UWA*
UWA Hour of the Dragon 1 2 3

*Pro Wrestling WAR*
Spirit Journey Formation Anniversary 1
The End 1
Untitled 1

*EWF*
EWF 12th Anniversary Extravangza: Nothing Personal 1
EWF Best Of 2007 1
EWF Covina Classic '08 1
EWF Old Town Showdown 1
EWF Breakin' in The New Year '08 1
EWF Knockdown Dragout II 1
EWF Independent's Day IV: Revenge Served Cold 1
EWF Gold Standard II: Raising The Bar 1
EWF Anarchy '08 1

*$5 Wrestling*
Debut Show 1
The Second Show 1
Live 1
Tournament Of Champions 1
This Many 1

*NWA*
Showcase #8 1
Showcase #9 1

*NWA Force 1*
NWA Force 1 - The Relaunch 2.0 1
NWA Force 1 - This City Burns 1
NWA Force-1 - No More Sorrow 1 2
NWA Force-1 - Valentines Mask-Acre 1
NWA Force-1 - The JT Roberts Memorial Tour de Force Tournament 1
NWA Force-1 - Friday The 13th Part F1 1
NWA Force-1 - WINNING 1
NWA Force-1 - Double Dared 1
NWA Force-1 - This City Burns 1
NWA Force 1 - Force 1 vs wXw Supershow 1


----------



## Platt

*Misc*
RF Video: Year In Review 2004 Vol. 1 1
RF Video: Year In Review 2005 Vol. 1 1
King Of Europe Night 1 1 2 3 4
King Of Europe Night 2 1 2 3
EWF Inland Title Series '07 1
El Dorado The Age of Megalomania '08 1
Highspots Presents: Wrestling’s Greatest Matches…EVER! 1982-1983 1
1989-91 Wrestling's Greatest Matches.... EVER! 1
Highspots Presents: Pegasus Kid: The Final Rides 1
AWS 6th Anniversary Show 1
AWS Bart's Birthday Bash '08 1
KENTA Produce "CROSS ROAD" 1
Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 04 1
Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 09 1
OHW Death In The Valley 1
Acid Fest: A Tribute to Trent Acid 1 2
IPW Reign Of The Insane 1
IPW Showdown In Naptown 1 2
IPW 10th Anniversary Show 1
IPW Super Junior Heavyweight Tournament 2009 1
IPW Insane Intentions 2011 1
Heart Of A Champion - The Best of Tyler Black in AIW 1
Pro Wrestling Superstars - Freshman Phenom 1
Pro Wrestling Superstars - Wrestlereunion Wrestle Royal 1
Pro Wrestling Superstars - Toronto 1
ICW - Aftermath 1
ICW - SuperShow 1
Becoming The Best In The World - American Dragon Bryan Danielson 1
JCW - The 11th Annual Gathering Of The Juggalos 1
MLW - Summer Apocalypse 1
HWA - Road To Destiny 2010 1
HWA Heartland Cup 2011 Night 1 1 2
HWA Heartland Cup 2011 Night 2 1 2
IWC Super Indy X 1
IWC Super Indy XI 1
IWC - The Best of AJ Styles Volume 1 1
IWC - The Best Of Christopher Daniels 1
IWC - Adam Cole 1
Dreamwave - The Best of CM Punk in LaSalle 1
NEW Electric City Slam 2007 1
NEW Wrestlefest XVI 1
NEW March Mayhem 2012 1
PWWA Shimmer Title Match 1
Magnum Pro Wrestling Battle Royale Cup 2011 1
Pro Wrestling EVO Best Show In Town 1
IWS Scarred For Life 2007 1
IWS Praise The Violence 2014 1
Beyond Wrestling We Did It For The Hits 1
Beyond Wrestling About Time 1
Beyond Wrestling Back In Flesh 1
Beyond Wrestling Swamp Sessions 1
Beyond Wrestling Back in Flesh 2011 1
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana 1 2 3 4
Beyond Wrestling Life Sucks And Then You Die 1
St.Louis Anarchy - A Gateway To Anarchy 1
St. Louis Anarchy - Circus Maximus 1
St. Louis Anarchy - War of Attrition 1
St.Louis Anarchy - Will Wrestle For Food 1
4FW New Years Wrestleution 2012 1
New Generation Wrestling (NGW) - Eternal Glory 3 1
New Generation Wrestling (NGW) - Dawn of Heroes 1
NGW Eternal Glory 2011 1
FutureShock 49 - Hero's Fall Part One 1
North East Wrestling Society (NEWS) - Anniversary Show 2011 1
UWF Hardcore War 1
APW King Of The Indies 2001 1
3XWrestling Divide & Conquer 1
WIF - One 1
WIF - Two 1
WIF - Three 1
WIF 2/23 1
AAPW - Main Event - 14/1/12 1
Epic Pro Wrestling War - Riahs Birthday Bash 1
3PW Blood, Brawls & Broads! 1
WSU 4th Anniversary Show 1
SWE 4Everevolution 1
TCW Show 27 1
C*4 - The Best of Season One and Two 1
NSPW Kickoff 2012 1
NSPW - The Best Of Kevin Steen Volume 1 1 2
Resistance Pro Black Friday 1
Progress Chapter 2 1
House Of Hardcore 1 2 3
ISW Armageddocalypse 1
ISW 3D 1
Brain Damage Memorial 1
XPW Baptized In Blood I 1
National Pro Wrestling Day: Afternoon Show 1
High impact Wrestling presents Art Of The Deathmatch! 1
Battlewar 6 1
PWO Wrestlelution 4: Overdrive 1
Wrestling is Art "Pop" 1
Wrestling is Art "In the Abstract" 1
Fight Club Pro Fight For Honor 1
Brian Kendrick's King of Flight Tournament 1
Omega Chaos In Cameron 1
A Wrestling Odyssey 1
House Of Hardcore 8 1
XWA - Xtreme Rumble 2015 1
UEW Sovereign Of Slaughter 2015 1
Pro Wrestling Revolver Debut Show 1
OTT - Martina's Gaff Party 2 Dublin 1
OTT - Martina's Gaff Party 2 Belfast 1
Game Changer Wrestling Presents: Joey Janela's Spring Break 1


----------

